# Adaptateur Ecouteurs - iPod shuffle 3G



## Vincent.M (5 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour,

On m'a offert le dernier iPod shuffle (3ème génération).

Mais voila que je souhaite me servir mon casque SONY (qui à mon sens à un meilleur son que les écouteurs classiques)

J'ai cherché sur internet, mais je n'ai trouvé qu'un seul adaptateur (ou télécommande) qui existe. C'est chez Belkin.

http://catalog.belkin.com/IWCatProductPage.process?Product_Id=496831

Connaissait vous d'autres produits identiques, ou pouvez vous me conseiller ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## john_dewinter (26 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour,

J'ai vu dans mon magasin habituel qu'il ne vende plus d'écouteurs anciens.
Ce qui est disponible n'est que les nouveaux écouteurs avec la volume réglable et la possibilité d'écouter l'artise et la chanson. Ayant un ancien Ipod video 30 gb d'il y a deux ans... aurais-je la possibilité d'employer toutes ces fonctions avec celui-ci?

Merci.


----------

